# 1-10 [24 Bulls - A Night to Remember]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

This is going to be an exception to my abnormally long & in-depth reports that I usually write. We got out on the water around 11PM & ran back to the dock around 5AM. The majority of the trip, aside from the last hour & a half, was absolute chaos. Hookups at every light, doubles, triples, lost fish, breakoffs, high-fives, fist-pounds, amazing photos, & a whole lot of fun with some amazing friends. This was one of the best, if not the best, nights of fishing I've ever had in my life. We hammered the bulls on twistertails, topwaters, rattletraps, & spoons. They were thick & a lot of them were hungry, which made for one truly killer fishing trip. The bite finally slowed down during the last hour & a half of fishing, at which point the water conditions started to worsen & the wind began picking up. Headed to the dock, loaded the boat up, & then went to Waffle House for some well-deserved early morning comfort food. I don't think we'll be topping this trip for a long time. The new bar has been set for the Mako. 

*Tally for the night:* 

*Team Rekt: * *(11 bulls)*
*Nathan: * _[4 bulls]_ 35'', 36.5'', 37'', & the most beautiful 37'' redfish I've ever seen
*Selina:* _[7 bulls]_ 32'', 32.5'', 33'', 36.5'', 36.75'', 37'', & 38.75'' (new personal record!)

*Team Back it Up:* *(13 bulls - VICTORS!)*
*Me:* _[8 bulls]_ 31'', 33'', 34'', 34'', 34.5'', 37'', 37'', & a hoss 41'' (largest fish of the night!)
*Josh:* _[5 bulls]_ 30.5'', 31.5'', 36'', 37.5'', & 38''

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Second set of photos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Third set of photos....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fourth set of photos...


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice man!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& the FIFTH set of photos...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Incredible night! Just curious do you typically anchor or drift between pilings? Thanks


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great night y'all!! That's definitely one to remember!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely AMAZING!!! You guys are definitely KINGS OF THE BAY when it comes to BULL RIDING!!!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

That night was so much fun I almost had Tha fish on Bulls great night filled with many memories can't wait to get back out there and do it again maybe this weekend .


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to go Salina! Good to Nathan out with you guys again.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

chaps said:


> Wow. Incredible night! Just curious do you typically anchor or drift between pilings? Thanks


we drift along side the bridge.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> Way to go Salina! Good to Nathan out with you guys again.


Thank u for the first time since I have been fishing with josh I out fished him it was fun but I think it is time for a new rod and reel set up don't think mine can handle it anymore


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Way to go boys that's the kinda night we have been waiting for and here are the conditions that lead us to a absolutely killer night 

Outside temp 43
Water temp 52
Moon half
Tide falling
Time 2300-0500
Wind was stable at 7knots picked up to 15
Water chop near smooth at first and got nasty
Lure of the day twist tails on 3/4 jigheads
Marked tons of bait pcola side 3mb
Fish were staged 15-20Ft off bridge
Suspended bites
days prior cold cold cold average temp low 40 high 30 with one cold snap of high 20


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya'll really busted em up.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Way to go Salina! Good to Nathan out with you guys again.


One of these times you gotta get out with us Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

time to re-tie boys we are hitting the water 1800 hours bring your a" game the bar is set high and visability will be set a low the fog has rolled in and the tide is about to turn 12JAN15 

mount up!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> time to re-tie boys we are hitting the water 1800 hours bring your a" game the bar is set high and visability will be set a low the fog has rolled in and the tide is about to turn 12JAN15
> 
> mount up!!!!!!!


Have fun out there tonight be safe and try to set the bar even higher team rekt better bring it tonight


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

We was out there on the yaks for about 2 hours and ill second they were chewing down!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

jmunoz said:


> We was out there on the yaks for about 2 hours and ill second they were chewing down!


They were I don't know what it was but I have never caught that many bulls before it got to the point where my arms were sore and I had to take a break


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like y'all might have had a couple of Chinese fire drills going on. Way to go !


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Man they were definitely on!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Looks like y'all might have had a couple of Chinese fire drills going on. Way to go !


You can bet on that! It was a downright mess at more than one point during the night. 

Glad you enjoyed the report man!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Man they were definitely on!


Just wait till you see the report from last night....


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Man I can't wait to go out again hopefully we can get 30 this time


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

nice


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Man I can't wait to go out again hopefully we can get 30 this time


 
we didn't get 30 last night of 15Jan15. BUT we sure are on our way to catching 100 Bull Reds in less than a week hahaha:yes:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> we didn't get 30 last night of 15Jan15. BUT we sure are on our way to catching 100 Bull Reds in less than a week hahaha:yes:


Well babe hopefully tonight we will catch our 30 and maybe I'll catch a 40 tonight can't wait it is always a blast fishing with your friends and creating memories that will last a life time . Team Lim-it Out is on fire


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> ...and maybe I'll catch a 40 tonight can't wait it is always a blast fishing with your friends and creating memories that will last a life time . Team Lim-it Out is on fire


There's lots of 40'' fish out there now. One is waiting with your name on it Selina!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> There's lots of 40'' fish out there now. One is waiting with your name on it Selina!


I hope so I just hope my reel can handle it and it doesn't fail me I'm waiting on josh to get off so I can go get my new rod maybe I'll get a different one not sure I just want one that I can use for Bulls and not have to wonder is it going to snap lol


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice looking Reds and Glad you Guys & Gals Had some Fun, Was it the I-10 bridge or the 3 Mile!! Just asking!! I know your Post said I-10 but Kind of looks like the 3 mile!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Nice looking Reds and Glad you Guys & Gals Had some Fun, Was it the I-10 bridge or the 3 Mile!! Just asking!! I know your Post said I-10 but Kind of looks like the 3 mile!!


3mile


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

The original post was entitled 1-10 for Jan 10 not I-10...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish I was down there. Nice fish. Ya'll need a gopro & take turns recording. It'd be fun to watch.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> The original post was entitled 1-10 for Jan 10 not I-10...


Guess I Need Glass,s Sorry I wasn't PC!!!!! That's Why I ASKED!!! Guess you New Key board Cowboys are so much better Than us People That Have been around for More than 8 Years!!!!:whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Guess I Need Glass,s Sorry I wasn't PC!!!!! That's Why I ASKED!!! Guess you New Key board Cowboys are so much better Than us People That Have been around for More than 8 Years!!!!:whistling:


No need to get bent outta shape man. It's all good.


----------

